

Ask HN: how to raise £600 by the end of the week freelancing? - clamattack

Hi all! I'm in a bit of a pickle right now as a client has again delayed payment for work that occupied my last few months and my rent is due by Friday! I've tried vworker/freelancer.com but either the projects are too onerous for the pittance offered - or the work is too long term to help. Rather than the usual suspects for offshore dev shops, I'm hoping there's something I'm not aware of.<p>Do you know of anywhere a UK based developer can find quick projects to get this money together? I'm a very experienced PHP developer and I can design too.<p>Thanks!
======
vellum
You'd probably have more luck finding work at meetup. There's an HN Meetup in
London tomorrow. <http://bit.ly/YzG6eN>

~~~
clamattack
That's not a bad idea but I'm based further north and getting to London would
be too expensive for this month.

------
nmridul
It could be tough to get some tech gig within such a short time, that too for
that much amount. I can think of only the following options. \- Try to contact
any training institutes near you where you could quickly give PHP lessons. \-
Try subletting your place and get some cash in hand. \- At the same time, try
to find some online work. \- Find some part time work - non-tech related or
even manual work.

Wish you good luck

------
adrianmsmith
Could you get a bank loan to cover it?

You are a business, presumably with a track record of getting paid, so if you
don't already have a loan, that could be a good option. Even the fact you
haven't been paid for a while shouldn't create too much of a problem if you
explain the situation (that you have been working), and e.g. produce a
contract.

------
vellum
I just got done reading this thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4585435>

One of the things people suggested was contacting every web/dev shop around
you. The good ones usually have more work than they can handle.

------
xauronx
It's Tuesday now. So you need $785usd by Friday... Hmm, I have a web
application that needs work done but I'm not sure I have enough projects
specc'd out to occupy that much time.

~~~
clamattack
If you like, my email is in my profile and we can talk it over? I am hesitant
to use this as a plea for work off HN - don't want to abuse the community and
all but I won't turn things away :)

~~~
a3camero
I emailed tclamattack about this posting inquiring about him doing some work
and he seems pretty on the level.

To do some promotion for him, here's his company page: <http://pitbot.net>.

------
shiftpgdn
Do you have a resume/portfolio?

